# Accommodation



## Guernseyboy (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi
I am coming to Thailand in Feb 2013 and want to chill out near the beach somewhere until I decide what to do next. I am thinking to do a TEFL or TESOL course and work perhaps. Dose anyone know of cheap accommodation options near to the beach where they run these courses? I plan on getting a tripple entry visa before I leave the UK to give me plenty of time to work out what I am going to do. Dose anyone have any other options for getting income other than teaching English. Any advice would be great thanks. I have been to Thailand before and loved it but this time I want to move for good.

Cheers.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

I've been in your situation too....now 9 years ago. 
Initially I settled down in Pattaya, did a TEFL course and started teaching after 3 months. 
The teaching thing lasted approx. one year until I ended up being a GM at a medium sized paint company (Thai). 
Just lucky, but what I'd like to state here: Teaching is a pretty good start of a career in Thailand, but beware.........your stay will always be considered as temporary (non-immigrant).


----------



## Guernseyboy (Sep 18, 2012)

joseph44 said:


> I've been in your situation too....now 9 years ago.
> Initially I settled down in Pattaya, did a TEFL course and started teaching after 3 months.
> The teaching thing lasted approx. one year until I ended up being a GM at a medium sized paint company (Thai).
> Just lucky, but what I'd like to state here: Teaching is a pretty good start of a career in Thailand, but beware.........your stay will always be considered as temporary (non-immigrant).


Okay cheers! Thanks for the advice. I will take my chances and see how things pan out.


----------

